# Some Say Ten,Some Say Nine.What Do You Say?



## Hee Haw (Mar 23, 2006)

Through reading different material and talking with others,that many have different preference on wheather to run 9 frames are 10 in the brood chamber.
Which do you prefer 9 or 10 and why?


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

I use 10, the reason is that's how my first hive came, it worked so I stuck with it...


----------



## Ol'Reb (Apr 21, 2006)

ChickenMom said:


> I use 10, the reason is that's how my first hive came, it worked so I stuck with it...


Oops, that was me that posted that, I didn't realize DW was signed in.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I run 10 frames, I want all the area I can get for the queen to lay eggs. I also want all the frames for winter honey storage I can get too.
I have a friend that runs 9 frames. He has 500 colonies and they are in out yards, so don't check the hives as often as us with less hives. He says he can pull frames with out rolling the queen or workers by running 9 frames.

 Another monkey wrench! T
here are some that run 8 frames in 10 frame hives, also some that run 8 frames in 8 frame hives. I need to take a picture of some 8 frame equipment I bought mixed in with 10 frame stuff.

 Al


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm doing 10 frames in the brood chambers, and 9 for my honey supers. First, I've got to get the foundation drawn evenly in those supers, so I'll run 10 across the board.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm in the hives bi-weekly so I use 10. They are built for 10. I find it less efficient for 9, seeing that everything costs so much it may as well run at capacity. The bees sure don't complain.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Nine, I use frame spacers in all my hive bodies and supers. I had wax moths when I ran ten. Knock on wood--haven't had that problem since I add the spacers..


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

I've got a few with twelve The rest all have ten, except one or two that have spacers in.


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

I stick with ten in all mine, but have thought about moving toward 9 in my honey supers to allow for easier cap cutting during extraction.

Mav


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We run 8 and 9 in our honey supers. I prefer 8 because the wax is drawn out so much higher for uncapping. The down side I feel with 8 frames is all the honey in the cappings that needs to be drained out. Extra work there.
Most are 9 frames nad all the new ones remain as 9 frames, capping scratchers work to remove caps from shallow comb frames.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I ran my hives with 9 frames last year and it seemed they didn't stay warm enough as they froze out. This year I'm back to 10 in the hive bodies and 9 in the honey supers. I like it that they draw out the honey supers a bit further as it makes it easy to cut the caps off.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

dcross	
I've got a few with twelve The rest all have ten, except one or two that have spacers in.
have heard that some run 11 and I know how they do it,, but never heard of 12 ,, how do you get 12 in a 10 frame box ?????? and keep the bee space ???


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

newbie question here---what spacers do you use for nine or eight in the honey supers? i have seen some spacers in dadants and manns are those the ones? do you get alot of bur comb that way?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

yes ,,, I think those are the ones there talking about ,, I have never used them but have thought about trying them ,,but never have ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can bu 9,8 and 7 frame spacers. I bet the 7 frame ones are for the 8 frame hive bodies this company sells.










they also sell a medal and a plastic tool with teeth to space the frames equal with out the rest being used.

 Al


----------

